# Suunto Core All Black -- Bezel Replacement



## rockhound

Hi All --

I have a Suunto Core All Black and would like to replace the bezel as it has become damaged. I've searched high and low and can only find one reference to the bezel being removed by "popping it off"... I presume that's the technical term for it 

In any case, does anyone know how I can replace the bezel or repair the current one? There paint around the apex of the ring has rubbed off and shows the aluminum below. Ideally, I would like to replace it.

I've tried the magic marker and it eventually comes off... also tried the touch-up paint but it looks very noticeable and does not cover completely due to the scratches being at the point in the bezel.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Jeff_C

I dont think you will be able to source the bezel alone. Suunto just isnt like Casio in that respect. They prefer to handle all their repairs and replacements. Most likely you will have to send it in.

All that said, there was someone once who called in and I guess it was their lucky day. A bezel was sent out. So, you can always try contacting Suunto directly to see.


----------



## rockhound

Just a quick update. I contacted Suunto and was told that the watch needs to be sent in for assessment & repair. Since I'm in Canada that would be a surprisingly expensive proposition (shipping costs, etc).

I dug around a bit and found a product that can be used to repair scratches on black anodized Aluminum. Here is where I put on my glasses and pocket protector: the issue with Aluminum is that it is very difficult to "paint". Once it is scratched, a layer of Aluminum Oxide quickly forms on the surface that is extremely stable and will not take paint very well.

I've ordered the product (Birchwood Casey Aluminum finish) on the bay for $8.00. Will let you all know how it works out once I get it in...

Thanks.

Jason


----------



## rukrem

Why bother fixing a scratch? It is going to scratch again inevitably. It is like trying to stop aging . . . its a fight you cannot win. Learn to love your scratch it will make you stronger.


----------



## jnewell

Bon chance, as they say in PQ.  I've used that product a lot and have found that it's not very black and not very durable. It may work for scratches, though, if they're small and below the surface and therefore not exposed to a lot of surface wear.


----------



## RazorV

rockhound said:


> Just a quick update. I contacted Suunto and was told that the watch needs to be sent in for assessment & repair. Since I'm in Canada that would be a surprisingly expensive proposition (shipping costs, etc).
> 
> I dug around a bit and found a product that can be used to repair scratches on black anodized Aluminum. Here is where I put on my glasses and pocket protector: the issue with Aluminum is that it is very difficult to "paint". Once it is scratched, a layer of Aluminum Oxide quickly forms on the surface that is extremely stable and will not take paint very well.
> 
> I've ordered the product (Birchwood Casey Aluminum finish) on the bay for $8.00. Will let you all know how it works out once I get it in...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jason


Hey Rockhound,

How did it go? I have the same exact scratch and would like to at least blacken it up.


----------



## RazorV

Anybody know anything about this stuff:

Super Black™ Touch-Up Pens

http://www.birchwoodcasey.com/sport/blueing_index.asp?categoryID=1&subcat=5

Scroll down to the 2nd from the bottom product


----------



## LostInIce

RazorV said:


> Anybody know anything about this stuff:
> 
> Super Black™ Touch-Up Pens
> 
> http://www.birchwoodcasey.com/sport/blueing_index.asp?categoryID=1&subcat=5
> 
> Scroll down to the 2nd from the bottom product


Great find! I am sure to give this a go!


----------



## RazorV

Hey LostInIce, Please post a new thread if you get it and your results. I'm very curious.

thanks.


----------

